# Where to get Reflective tape.



## canaryfisher (Dec 30, 2012)

So I went out today to buy some things for the kayak and one of the things on my list was reflective tape.
I did however get a pretty nice $15 flag at a bike shop, its very bright orange but no reflective tape on it.

So I went to BCF thinking they would have it seeing as the name bcf (boating camping fishing)..
Some of the staff must be pretty daft.. I asked 2 of the staff if they had any and they didn't even know what it was,
they thought I was asking for duct tape and even when I explained to them what it was they said (oh you mean
the reflecting lights that you put on the back of a boat trailer) I said no I mean the stuff you see on road workers hi-vis shirts or miners hats.

They still didn't know what I was talking about......

So Does anyone know where I can get this tape from to stick on the pvc flag and my kayak just as a extra safety feature.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

canaryfisher said:


> I said no I mean the stuff you see on road workers hi-vis shirts or miners hats.


I made my flag from the nylon orange with reflector tape safety waist coats from Bunnings at about $5, it does not fray when cut to size with scissors and perhaps that is a solution mate, and you will have spares as well.

Although I did not use the reflector section myself it does have a few bands when new.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Dodge said:


> I made my flag from the nylon orange with reflector tape safety waist coats from Bunnings at about $5, it does not fray when cut to size with scissors and perhaps that is a solution mate, and you will have spares as well .


Agree and Bunnings sell the reflective tape also.

Steve


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

every safety store also has reflective tape


----------



## canaryfisher (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks, I'll check bunnings tomorrow.


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi guys. Any safety workwear type business should have reflective tapes etc in numerous Colour options.


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

Aliexpress has a bit also, good if you want to buy enough to lay a couple of strips down on your yak somewhere above the waterline. Was just looking for it today.


----------



## CET (Dec 19, 2012)

They should have a department in BCF that shows people how to use Google :?


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I just pop-rivet a roadworker to my 'yak.
Gives an audible warning as well.


----------

